# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية العربية >  مصر : أحكام نقض حديثة في الجنائي

## سالي جمعة

إجراءات 
إجراءات التحقيق : 
صحة استجواب المتهم في تحقيق النيابة . دون دعوة محامية .
مادام لم يعلن اسم المحامي سواء فى محضر الاستجواب أو الاستجواب أو بتقرير في قلم الكتاب أو أمام مأمور السجن رسم القانون الطريق الواجب على المتهم اتباعه في إعلان محاميه .
المادة 124 إجراءات 
( الطعن رقم 26634 لسنة 71 ق جلسة 1 / 2 / 2003 )
استئناف 
1 - تقدم المحكوم عليه للتنفيذ وقت النداء على القضية في يوم الجلسة يجعل التنفيذ عليه أمرا واقعاً قبل نظر الاستئناف . 
قضاء الحكم بسقوط الاستئناف دون بحث موضوعه . خطأ . يجيز لمحكمة النقض نفض الحكم من تلقاء نفسها لمصلحة المتهم . 
( الطعن رقم 11134 سنة 63 ق جلسة 1 / 1 / 2003 )

2 - التقرير بالاستئناف فور زوال المانع لدى المتهم . مناطة . أثره : بدء ميعاد الاستئناف من يوم علم المتهم رسمياً بالحكم . مخالفة ذلك : خطأ في القانون .
( الطعن رقم 21612 لسنة 63 ق جلسة 5 / 1 / 2003 )
إعلان 
من حيث انه يبين من المفردات المضمومه أن الحكم الابتدائي الغيابي قد قضي بحبس المطعون ضدها أسبوعين فعارضت وقضى في معارضتها بقبولها شكلاً وفى الموضوع بإلغاء الحكم المعارض فيه وبراءتها مما اسند أليها ورفض الدعوى المدنية ، وإذ استئناف الطاعن حددت لنظر استئنافه جلسة 17 / يونيه 1995 بيد انه لم ينظر بتلك الجلسة ، بل نظر بجلسة الأول من يوليو سنه 1995 - التي تخلف الطاعن عن حضورها فقضي فيها غيابياً بتأييد الحكم المستأنف .
لما كان ذلك ، وكان المشرع بما نص علية في المادة 408 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية من انه" يحدد قلم الكتاب للمستأنف في تقرير الاستئناف تاريخ الجلسة التي حددت لنظره ويعتبر ذلك إعلانا لها لو كان التقرير من وكيل " إنما أقام قرينة على علم المستأنف بالجلسة المحددة لنظر استئناف من توقيعه أو توقيع وكيله على تقرير الاستئناف المشتمل على تحديد تلك الجلسة فإذا لم ينظر الاستئناف بالجلسة المحددة بالتقرير وإنما حددت لنظره جلسة أخرى ، سقط حكم القرينة وتعيين إعلان المستأنف بالجلسة التي حددت من بعد حتى يتحقق علمه بها ويتاح له أن تسمع أقواله والأوجه التي يستند أليها في استئنافه على ما نصت عليه المادة 411 من القانون المذكور وإذ كان الحكم المطعون فيه قد قضي في الأول من يوليو سنة 1995 برفض استئناف الطاعن وتأييد الحكم المستأنف وكان يبين من الاطلاع على المفردات أنها خلت من إعلانه بهذه الجلسة على الرغم من إنها غير تلك التي كانت محدده في تقرير الاستئناف فإن الحكم يكون قد انبنى على إجراءات باطلة أثرت فيه فيتعين نفضه والإعادة .
( الطعن رقم 17894 لسنة 65 جلسة 14 / 10 / 2002 )
إتفاق جنائي 
إنتفاء مصلحة الطاعنين في النعي بعدم دستورية نص المادة 48 عقوبات بشأن جريمة الاتفاق الجنائي المنسوبة إليهم مادام أن ما عاقبتهم به المحكمة عن جرائم القتل العمد مع سبق الإصرار وإحراز أسلحة نارية وذخائر بغير ترخيص ودخول مساكن بقصد ارتكاب جرائم فيها . كافيا لتوقيع عقوبة الأشغال الشاقة المؤبدة والمؤقتة عليهم .
( الطعن رقم 21634 لسنة 68 ق جلسة 6 / 3 / 2002 )
إثبـــات 
كفاية الشك في صحة إسناد التهمة إلى المتهم سند البراءة . متي أحاطت المحكمة بالدعوى عن بصر وبصيرة . وخلا حكمها من عيوب التسبب .
كفاية أن يتشكك القاضي في صحة إجراءات القبض والتهمة كيما يقضي بالبراءة .
( الطعن رقم 6867 لسنة 63 جلسة 6 / 2 / 2002 )
اعتراف
اعتراف الطاعنين لدى النظر في أمر تجديد حبسهم وسكوتهم عن الإفضاء بواقعة الإكراه في إيه مرحلة من مراحل التحقيق وعدم ملاحظة النيابة وجود إصابات بهم .
لا ينفي حتما وقوع الإكراه . مادياً أو أدبيا 
( الطعن رقم 23449 لسنة 71 ق جلسة 5 / 2 / 2002 )
إعــدام 
استطلاع محكمة الإعادة لرأي مفتي الجمهورية في قضايا الإعدام التي سبق اخذ راية فيها في المحاكمة الأولى . غير لازم . 
( الطعن رقم 23121 لسنة 67 ق جلسة 4 / 12 / 2001 ) 
أسباب الإباحة 
لما كان الأصل أن الغيبوبة المانعة من المسئولية - على مقتضى المادة 62 من قانون العقوبات - هي التي تكون ناشئة عن عقاقير مخدرة تناولها الجاني قهراً عنه أو بغير علم منه بحقيقة أمرها بما مفهومه أن من يتناول مادة مخدرة أو مسكرة عن علم بحقيقة أمرها يكون مسئولا عن الجرائم التي تقع منه وهو تحت تأثيرها 
( الطعن رقم 39918 لسنة 72 ق جلسة 5 / 2 / 2003 )
بلاغ كاذب 
لما كان من المقرر في قضاء هذه المحكمة أن الركن الأساسي في جريمة البلاغ الكاذب هو تعمد الكذب في التبليغ مما مقتضاه أن يكون المبلغ عالماً يقيناً لا يداخله شك في أن الواقعة التي أبلغ بها كاذبة وأن المبلغ ضده بريء منها ، وانه يلزم لصحة الحكم كذب البلاغ أن يثبت للمحكمة بطريق الجزم توافر العلم اليقيني وان تستظهر ذلك في حكمها بدليل ينتجه عقلا ، انه يشترط لتوافر القصد في تلك الجريمة أن يكون الجاني قد أقدم على تقديم البلاغ منتوياً السوء والإضرار بمن أبلغ في حقه مما يعني الحكم القاضي بالإدانة في هذه الجريمة ببيان هذه القصد بعنصرية ، كما لا يصح القول بأنه إذا عجز المبلغ عن الإثبات فان بلاغه يعتبر كاذباً إذ العبرة في كذب البلاغ أو صحته هي بحقيقة الواقع ، وإذ كان الحكم المطعون فيه جاء مفتقراً إلي بيان ذلك ، فضلاً عن انه لم يبين نص القانون الذي أنزل بمواجه العقاب على الطاعن ، فانه يكون مشوباً بعيب القصور بما يبطله .
(الطعن رقم 17463 لسنة 63 ق جلسة 19 / 5 / 2003 )
تحقيق 
دخول الدعوى في حوزة المحكمة يوجب عليها عند تعذر تحقيق دليل أن تندب لذلك أحد أعضائها أو قاضياً آخر . ليس لها أن تندب لذلك النيابة العامة لزوال ولايتها وانتهاء اختصاصها . المادة 294 إجراءات 
بطلان الدليل المستمد من التحقيق التكميلي الذي تجريه النيابة بناء على ندب المحكمة لها أثناء سير الدعوى . بطلاناً متعلقاً بالنظام العام . لا يعصمه من ذلك رضاء المتهم أو المدافع عنه بهذا الأجراء .
إغفال الحكم المطعون فيه - الرد على دفاع الطاعنة ببطلان قرار النيابة العامة بندب خبير لصدوره بعد اتصال المحكمة بالدعوى . قصور وإخلال بحق الدفاع .
( الطعن رقم 11766 س 73 ق جلسة 17 / 9 / 2003 )
تزوير 
القانون الجنائي لم يحدد للقاضي طرق استدلال خاصة لتحقيق مواد التزوير . 
المضاهاة ليست شرطاً ضرورياً لوجود التزوير .
( الطعن رقم 22683 لسنة 72 ق جلسة 21 / 12 / 2002 )
تبديد 
مجرد الامتناع عن رد المال المدعي إختلاسه . لا يكفي لتحقق جريمة الاختلاس متي كان مرد ذلك إلى وجوب تصفية الحساب بين الطرفين . 
القصد الجنائي في جريمة التبديد . ما هيئته .
( الطعن رقم 1609 لسنة 64 ق جلسة 6 / 3 / 2003 )
تقليد 
من المقرر انه لا يلزم لتوافر جريمة تقليد و ترويج العملة المقلدة أن يكون الجانى حائزا بنفسه الأوراق التي يتعامل فيها بل يكفى أن تكون الحيازة لغيره مادام هو يعلم بها فان ما يثيره الطاعن بشان عدم ضبط أوراق مقلدة بحوزته لا يكون له محل .
( الطعن رقم 34249 لسنة 71 ق جلسة 3/2/2003 )
تفتيش 
إذن التفتيش .لا يعد وسيلة من وسائل جمع المعلومات أو التحريات أو التنقيب عن الجريمة وجوب صدوره لضبط جريمة - جناية أو جنحة - وقعت بالفعل وترجحت نسبتها لمتهم معين .
الدفع ببطلان التفتيش لعدم جدية التحريات . وجوب أن تعرض له المحكمة بأسباب كافية وسائغة .
( الطعن رقم 8792 لسنة 72 ق جلسة 25 / 9 / 2002 )
حماية قانون 
لما كان الإعلان العالمي لحقوق الإنسان الصادر عن هيئة الأمم المتحدة سنة 1948 قد نص في مادته الثانية عشر على أن " لا يعرض أحد لتدخل تعسفي في حياته الخاصة أو أسرته أو مسكنه أو مراسلاته ، أو لحملات على شرفه وسمعته ، ولكل شخص الحق في حماية القانون من مثل هذا التدخل أو تلك الحملات " .
( الطعن رقم 8792 لسنة 72 ق جلسة 25 / 9 / 2002 )
حكم 
الغاية من وجوب اشتمال ورقة الحكم على بيان تاريخ إصداره اعتباره إعلان عن الإدارة القضائية التي ترتب أثاره من تاريخ النطق به . ماهية تلك الآثار .
( الطعن رقم 9733 لسنة 66 ق جلسة 24/3/2003 )
دعوى مدنية 
المرض من الأعذار التي تبرر عدم تتبع إجراءات المحاكمة .
قضاء الحكم بعدم قبول استئناف المدعي بالحقوق المدنية للتقرير به بعد الميعاد دون التعرض للشهادة الطبية المثبتة لمرضه . يبطله .
( الطعن رقم 23594 لسنة 65 ق جلسة 6 / 5 / 2003 )
دفاع 
طلب الطاعن - المدعي بالحقوق المدنية - إحالة الدعوى إلى التحقيق لإثبات أن المتهم هو الموقع على الشيك طلب جوهري . لتعلقه بتحقيق الدليل المقدم فيها . التفات المحكمة عنه قصور وإخلال بحق الدفاع .
( الطعن رقم 10592 لسنة 66 ق جلسة 20 / 4 / 2003 )
دفوع 
الدفع بصدور الاذن بعد القبض والتفتيش . دفاع جوهري . وجوب تحقيقه والرد عليه . إغفال ذلك . إخلال بحق الدفاع .
إطمئنان المحكمة لاقوال الشهود رداً على الدفع بصدور الإذن بعد القبض على الطاعن رغم ضبطه مع آخر قضى ببراءته بعد تحقيق الدفع . قصور .
( الطعن رقم 41507 لسنة 72 ق جلسة 7 / 7 / 2003 )
دعوى جنائية 
تحريك الدعوى الجنائية من المحكمة في جرائم الجلسات . شرطه : وقوع الجنحة أو المخالفة بالجلسة وقت انعقادها . تراخى اكتشاف الواقعة الى ما بعد الجلسة . لا تملك المحكمة حق تحريكها .
إقامة المحكمة الدعوى ضد الطاعنين . مخالفة للقانون . يوجب تصحيحه و القضاء بعدم قبول الدعوى الجنائية . علة و أساس ذلك .
( الطعن رقم 5886 لسنة 63 ق جلسة 15/1/2003 )
دستور 
الشرعية وسيادة القانون . أساس الحكم في الدولة . وجوب خضوع الدولة للقانون والتزام سلطاتها بأحكامه في كافة أعمالها وتصرفاتها . المادة 64 من الدستور .
استقلال القضاء وحصانته ضمانان أساسيان لحماية الحقوق والحريات . المادة 65 من الدستور .
القضاه غير قابلين للعزل وينظم القانون مساءلتهم تأدبياً . المادة 168 من الدستور .
( الطعن رقم 8792 لسنة 72 ق جلسة 25 / 9 / 2002 )
رشوة 
1 - توافر الاتفاق بين الموظف وصاحب المصلحة على أداء العمل مقابل الجعل . كفايته لتحقق جريمة الرشوة . لا يغير من ذلك أن يكون العطاء سابقاً أو معاصراً أو لاحقاً . مادام أداء العمل تنفيذاً للاتفاق .
( الطعن رقم 30639 لسنة 72 ق جلسة 23 / 4 / 2003 )

2 - جريمة الرشوة . تمامها . بإيجاب من الراشي - صاحب المصلحة - وقبول من المرتشي - الموظف - الراشي . يعد فاعلاً اصلياً في جريمة عرض رشوة دون قبولها . علة ذلك ؟ 
( الطعن رقم 30639 لسنة 72 ق جلسة 23 / 4 / 2003 )
رقابة إدارية 
تمتع أعضاء الرقابة الإدارية بصفة الضبط القضائي لكافة الجرائم التي تقع من العاملين او غيرهم . مادامت الأفعال المسندة إليهم تمس سلامة أدائهم لواجبات الوظيفة العامة 
( الطعن رقم 30639 لسنة 72 ق جلسة 23 / 4 / 2003 )
زنـــــا 
الأعذار القانونية . استثناء القياس عليها . غير جائز .
عذر الزوج في قتل زوجته خاص بحالة مفاجأة الزوجة متلبسة بالزنا . ثبوت الزنا بعد وقوعه بمدة . غير كاف 
( الطعن رقم 25554 لسنة 69 ق جلسة 19 / 12 / 2002 )
سب وقذف 
تحري معني اللفظ . تكييف قانوني خضوعه لرقابة محكمة النقض عدم تضمن اللافتات المنسوب للطاعنين إعدادها ووضعاها في الطريق العام سوى حقيقة الواقع وعلي نحو يتفق وصحيح إجراءات القانون الخاص بالإعلان عن البيع الجبري . ليس من شأنها أن تحط قدره أو تجعله محلا للاحتقار والازدراء بين أهل وطنه أو يستوجب عقابه أو خدش شرفه ولا تقع تحت نص المادة 302 عقوبات . مخالفة ذلك . خطأ فى تطبيق القانون .
( الطن رقم 2990 لسنة 64 ق جلسة 6 / 3 / 2003 )
سبق إصرار 
وحيث انه عن ظرف سبق الإصرار فإنة لما كان هذا الظرف يستلزم بطبيعته أن يكون الجاني قد فكر فيما اعتزمه وتدبر عواقبه وهو هادئ البال ، فإذا لم يتيسر له التدبر والتفكير وارتكب جريمته وهو تحت تأثر عامل الغضب والهياج - كما هو الحال في الدعوى فلا يكون سبق الإصرار متوافر ، ذلك بأن المتهمة قد قارفت فعلتها بقتل المجني عليه مدفوعة بعامل الغضب والانفعال بعد مشاجرتها مع ولدته ومن ثم فان ما أثاره المدافع عن المتهمة في هذا الشان يكون سديداً .
( الطعن رقم 11373 لسنة 71 ق جلسة 19 / 1 / 2003 )
شهود 
وجوب إجابة الدفاع إلى طلب سماع الشهود ولو لم يرد ذكرهم في قائمة أدلة الثبوت أو لم يقم بإعلانهم . علة ذلك ( الطعن رقم 23578 لسنة 69 ق جلسة 20 / 1 / 2003 )
عقوبة 
اعتراف المتهم بجلسة المحاكمة بارتكابه جريمة الرشوة ما يوجب من العقاب المادة 107 مكررا / 2 عقوبات ( الطعن رقم 30639 لسنة 72 ق جلسة 23 / 4 / 2003 )
فعل فاضح 
جريمة الفعل الفاضح العلني . مناط تحققها ؟ 
اكتفاء الحكم في بيان الواقعة والتدليل عليها بالإحالة للأوراق ولمحضر الضبط دون إيراد مضمونها ووجه استدلاله بهما على ثبوت التهمة . قصور . 
( الطعن رقم 5657 لسنة 65 ق جلسة 24 / 9 / 2003 )
قـــانون 
صدور القانون رقم 95 لسنة 2003 بإلغاء القانون رقم 105 لسنة 1980 بإنشاء محاكم أمن الدولة بتعديل بعض أحكام قانون العقوبات والإجراءات واستبدال عقوبتي السجن المؤبد والسجن المشدد بعقوبتي الأشغال الشاقة المؤبدة والأشغال الشاقة المؤقتة يحمل في ظاهره معني الأصلح للمتهم . أثر ذلك .
لا جدوى من تصحيح الحكم المطعون فيه . مادام أن تنفيذ الأحكام القضائية الصادرة بعقوبة الأشغال الشاقة بنوعيها في السجون المخصصة لذلك على النحو المقرر بمقتضاه لعقوبة السجن المؤبد أو السجن المشدد بحسب الأحوال من تاريخ صدور القانون سالف البيان . علة ذلك .
( الطعن رقم 3506 لسنة 72 ق جلسة 3 / 7 / 2003 )
( والطعن رقم 30864 لسنة 69 ق جلسة 26 / 7 / 2003 )
قتل عمد 
تمييز القتل بالسم عن الصور العادية الأخرى للقتل بجعل الوسيلة التي تستخدم فيها لأحداث الموت ظرفا مشددا للجريمة . أثره . إفراد التسميم في نص المادة 233 عقوبات والمعاقبة عليه بالإعدام ولو لم يقترن فيه العمد بسبق الإصرار . علة ذلك لا يشترط في جريمة القتل بالسم وجود سبق إصرار . 
( الطعن رقم 17310 لسنة 71 ق جلسة 7 / 3 / 2002 )
قبض و تفتيش 
عدم جواز القبض على المتهم الحاضر إلا في أحوال التلبس بالجنح المعاقب عليها بالحبس مدة تزيد على ثلاثة اشهر . تفتيش المتهم في الحالات التي يجوز فيها القبض عليه قانونا . صحيح المادة 46 إجراءات .
( الطعن رقم 5045 لسنة 64 ق جلسة 21/5/2003 )
محكمة الموضوع 
تقدير جدية التحريات وكفايتها لإصدار الأذن بالتفتيش . موضوعي .
عدم تحديد التحريات لأشخاص بعض المتهمين واكتشافهم فيما بعد . لا يقدح في جديتها . أساس ذلك 
( الطعن رقم 30639 لسنة 72 ق جلسة 23 / 4 / 2003 )
محكمة النقض 
عدم تقيد محكمة الإعادة فيما قضت به محكمة النقض مقصور على تقدير الوقائع والمسائل الموضوعية .
فصل محكمة النقض في مسألة قانونية يوجب التزام محكمة الإعادة بما انتهت إليه محكمة النقض . أساس ذلك .
( الطعن رقم 27375 لسنة 73 ق جلسة 6 / 7 / 2003 )
مسئولية جنائية 
الأشخاص الاعتبارية . لا تسأل جنائيا عما يقع من ممثليها من جرائم أثناء قيامهم بأعمالها .
إقامة الدعوى المدنية أمام المحاكم الجنائية . تعد تابعة للدعوى الجنائية . قضاء الحكم بإدانة شخص اعتباري .
و إطراحه برد غير سائغ الدفع بعدم قبول الدعويين المدنية والجنائية . خطأ في القانون . يوجب نقضه والقضاء بعدم قبول الدعويين الجنائية والمدنية أساس ذلك .
( الطعن رقم 24480 لسنة 64 ق جلسة 28 / 5 / 2003 )
مصادرة 
صحة الحكم بالمصادرة رهن بأن يكون موضوعها شيئا وقع ممن يصدق عليه انه راش أو وسيط . استقطاع مبلغ الرشوة من مال المجني عليه المبلغ في حق الموظف المرتشي . لا يجوز معه القضاء بالمصادرة . اثر ذلك . 
( الطعن رقم 24114 لسنة 72 ق جلسة 15 / 12 / 2002 )
معارضة 
الحكم في المعارضة بغير سماع دفاع المعارض . غير جائز ما لم يكن تخلفه لعذر قهري . 
ثبوت أن التخلف مرده عذر قهري اعتبار الحكم غير صحيح لقيام الحكم على إجراءات معيبة . 
محل النظر في العذر القهري وتقديره يكون عند الطعن في الحكم .حضور الطاعن في ذات الوقت مجلس القضاء في دعوى أخرى للدفاع عن نفسه عذر قهري لاستحالة حضوره بداهة أمام دائرتين مختلفتين في يوم واحد . اثر ذلك ؟ 
( الطعن رقم 9585 لسنة 63 ق جلسة 19 / 1 / 2003 )
محامـــــاة 
دفع الحاضر عن المتهم الأول ببطلان اعترافه وإنضمام محامي الطاعن الثاني إليه .
إقرار بما ورد في مرافعته . يغنيه عن تكراره . 
( الطعن رقم 15953 لسنة 69 ق جلسة 19 / 11 / 2002 )
مواد مخدرة 
اقتناع المحكمة بيقين جازم بملكية وإحراز المواد المخدرة وإيرادها أدلة على ثبوت الواقعة في حقه من شأنها أن تودي ألي ما انتهت أليه فإن عدم تحديد الضابط لمكان عثوره على المخدر فى ملابس الطاعن . لا أثر له 
( الطعن رقم 23631 لسنة 69 ق جلسة 6 / 3 / 2003 )
نصب 
جريمة النصب القائمة على التصرف في مال ثابت غير مملوك للمتصرف ولا له حق التصرف فيه . مناط تحققها .
تصرف الولي الطبيعي في العقار المرهون المملوك لأولاده القصر لا تقوم به جريمة النصب . أساس ذلك 
( الطعن رقم 46 لسنة 64ق جلسة 5 / 5 / 2003 )
نيابة عامة 
مباشرة النيابة العامة التحقيق بمقر هيئة الرقابة الإدراية . توجب على المحقق إلا فصاع عن شخصيته للمتهم . علة ذلك . بث الطمأنينة في نفسه وترسيخا لمبدأ حياد النيابة العامة .
وجوب إستماع المحقق لأقوال المتهم التي يريد إبدائها سواء كانت صادقه أو مخالفة للحقيقة .
إستجواب المتهم - الصادر الإذن بتفتيش مسكنه لضبط الواقعة - بعد سؤال محرر محضر الضبط واستجواب متهم آخر وتركه لساعات طويلة بمقر هيئة الرقابة الإدارية وإرهاقه على الرغم من انه المتهم الرئيسي في الدعوى . يبطل الاستجواب .
( الطعن رقم 30639 سنة 72 ق جلسة 23 / 4 / 2003 )
نقض 
إباحة الطعن بالنقض في الحكم للبطلان في بيان تاريخ الحكم لكل من له مصلحة من الخصوم . 
مصلحة المدعي بالحقوق المدنية قائمة متي قضي برفض دعواه المدنية أو قضي له بأقل مما طلب .
خلو الحكم الابتدائي من تاريخ إصدار وتأييد الحكم المطعون فيه في منطوقة أخذا بأسبابه دون أن ينشئ لنفسه أسبابا خاصة . بطلانه مما يوجب نقضه في خصوص ما قضي به في الدعوى المدنية
( الطعن رقم 9733 لسنة 66 ق جلسة 24 / 3 / 2003 )
هتك عرض 
ترك الفعل أثراً في جسم المجني عليه . غير لازم في جريمة هتك العرض . المنازعة فى ذلك . جدل موضوعي غير مقبول أمام محكمة النقض .
( الطعن رقم 1651 لسنة 69 ق جلسة 3 / 7 / 2002 )
يمين حاسمة 
جواز توجيه اليمين الحاسمة بشأن مسألة مدنية بحتة يطبق عليها قواعد الإثبات . ويمتنع توجيهها إذا كان موضوعها الفعل الإجرامي . علة أساس ذلك .
( الطعن رقم 15552 لسنة 66 ق جلسة 1 / 6 / 2003 )

----------


## hany.lawer

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## khaldkasem

شكرا ولك الف تحية

----------


## نضال عواودة

الف شكر لكم

----------


## ashraf morsy999

thankssssssssssssssss

----------


## آزاد توفيق

شكرا" لجهودكم

----------


## ميدو جنه

جزاكى الله خيرا وشكرا جزيلا 
ونتمنى منك المزيد 
وارجو ان تتقبلى مرورى

----------


## al ameer

الف شكر على الموضوع المهم جدا والمفيد

----------


## الدكتور سامح

[جهود مشكورة

----------

